# Natural flea/tick prevention...garlic? :/



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I've seen that some of you notice a decrease in flea/ticks on a raw diet, do you just rely on that alone? 

I've also seen that some of you use garlic powder or garlic supplements...and even though I've read that garlic can do no harm in the small quantities given as flea preventatives, I am still scared to do it. So I was wondering if you guys had any feedback, suggestions, or garlic success stories. I basically want to avoid topical treatments at all costs. His fur is white so bugs are easy to spot the moment they land on him, but his coat is also long so I have to meticulously part the fur every day or so.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I haven't personally done the garlic thing so I cannot say if it works or not. I just know that fleas are not an issue here but ticks are and I just pull them off if I see them, which I haven't ever had to do yet in almost 5 years.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I haven't done the garlic thing either and won't use flea repellants. But, have noticed since starting raw that my dog has neither fleas nor ticks. We live in Florida where fleas are pretty rampant, and do go to the dog park, run in fields and the wild life areas all the time. Don't ask me why, I can't figure it out.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

I havent tried the garlic thing either, but i found a shampoo by natures dog that contains cedarwood oil, cedarwood oil is a natural flea and tick preventative, its does a great job, I also live in Florida, not only are no more flies flying around my rotties but their coats are super shiny! hope that helps


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You know what, I would really love to find a natural repellant for fire ants, mosquito's and midges (noseeums). We go up to some local fields everyday and often get bitten up big time by these buggers.
Just a thought, I wonder if those flea combs work. You might be able to comb through the hair and pull out any fleas that way.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a friend who one time had a dog and every day she would get the flea comb and a bowl of detergent and comb the fleas out of the dogs hair. That was her method of flea control and it worked for her. She was totally against poisons.


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

I used garlic for several months a while back, and it seemed to work for our hound and the doberman, but it didn't do anything for our Aussie. He was covered. The problem was that none of them liked garlic, and sometimes I used to much and they wouldn't eat at all, or I would use not enough and the benefits slacked off. Strong garlic breath for a while afterward also. If you try it, give it at least a month to build up in the dogs system. By then you will know if you are having any success or not. But yes, for the most part it did seem to work pretty well.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

For hiking, I found this spray at local feed store, it works really well against mosquitos, deer flies and other pesky insects. 
Amazon.com: Natures Defense Fly Repellent Spray - RTU w/Sprayer - 1 Quart: Sports & Outdoors

For fleas, I just started using diatomaceous earth which seems to work pretty well, but make sure to use it outside since its very messy, regardless Uno doesent get a lot of fleas, with super short coat I can usually pick them off him, so I find 4-5 fleas during summer time, maybe a tick or 2 depending where we hike.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you for the link. I will get a bottle and try it out - especially now that you said it works for you. 
I did try Avon Skin So Soft, they (reviews on the internet) reckoned it worked really well as a repellant. Sprayed it on the Mollie and me, but it didn't do a thing for us. But have to say, we smelt pretty good there for a while.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Dobesgalore, just curious...did you use fresh garlic or garlic powder, and how much? 

I do have a flea comb, but he's sure not a fan of getting brushed, even though I've been doing it pretty much every day or so since we got him. Treat in one hand, brush in the other, and nothing to hold him down with 

I will check out the repellent spray too, thanks everyone!

Ticks are pretty troublesome in our area, not sure about fleas. What I do know is that I have yet to see either in person. Sure, there are google pictures! But I wonder if I would recognize a flea if it landed on him. Basically if I see any bug on him, it's pinch, squeeze, or flick! :tongue:


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

schtuffy said:


> Dobesgalore, just curious...did you use fresh garlic or garlic powder, and how much?
> 
> I do have a flea comb, but he's sure not a fan of getting brushed, even though I've been doing it pretty much every day or so since we got him. Treat in one hand, brush in the other, and nothing to hold him down with
> 
> ...


I used garlic powder. Look on the ingrediants list and make sure it is garlic ONLY. I saw some others that stuff listed I didn't even know what it was. And I just sprinkled it over the food. I think there are also garlic tablets in the vitamen section at walmart. I never really looked at those very close but still make sure it is garlic only. Tablets may be easier to dose, and maybe "trick" the dog into eating if they don't like it. I may even go back and look into that more myself.


----------



## papapbt13 (Jul 6, 2010)

It works!! Trust me. I've done it for a while now. I use brewers yeast & garlic pills to prevent fleas.


----------

